# Fish making Emoticons (text smileys) at me...



## Alex09 (Aug 9, 2010)

I just had to... LOL


----------



## Abby (Jan 13, 2011)

Lmao awesome!


----------



## baylee767 (Nov 5, 2010)

Lol! Great!


----------



## tsoto80 (Nov 26, 2010)

haha awsome! Lets see more!


----------



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

Lol too funny!


----------



## lilchiwolf (Jan 10, 2011)

XD


----------



## xBUBBLESx (Feb 7, 2011)

lol xD


----------

